# F.O. in Melt and Pour



## cathym (Mar 23, 2010)

How much f.o. is best for m & p per lb.? 1 tsp.? is that enough?


----------



## Mandarin (Mar 23, 2010)

I have found that the amount of fo really depends on the base that you are using and how many other things that you are adding to the base.


----------



## Lila (Mar 26, 2010)

cathym said:
			
		

> How much f.o. is best for m & p per lb.? 1 tsp.? is that enough?



I buy alot of stuff from these guys (Elements) who give you a basic formula with their FO's. They usually range from 1 to 1.5 oz. / lb.. From there, I'd just experiment a little and adjust as you see fit. The only thing I might ever really worry about is using so much it makes you itchy or causes problems with the bonding or something of the sort.  Hope this helps.

http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Frag ... c-223.html


----------

